

Letter From a VC: Seeking Feedback - rokhayakebe
http://www.thefunded.com/funds/item/4162

======
fallentimes
For those of you who aren't already members of thefunded, I highly recommend
it. There's so many shady VCs out there and it's just one more tool to cut
through the crap.

------
netcan
Seems from the comments that what entrepreneurs want most is speedy responses.

